# International Risk?



## Mindon69 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi everyone. I'm new to the forum and hope I dont piss anyone off or anything but I was just curious what you all think regarding buying from overseas? 

MY name is James and I'm from the northeast and I haven't run a real cycle for abouth fifteen years when I was in my early 20 s. about two years ago I was diagnosed with nose and throat cancer and had some of the harshest chemo and radiation you can imagine. I'd always kept pretty fit but dropped from a decent 190s to 117lb. I've made. Eccentric comeback and am back up to about 168 but am no where near what I use to be.

I want to run a simple cycle but have been burnt with domestic pretty bad. I've ordered from Hulk - bunk, Pepbridge - way under dosed if at all. Had a "nice" guy take me under his wing and offer to help me with a great domestic source but after sending the cash - nothing. 

I know the rules and am I'm not asking for any sources I just want to know if it's really risky ordering from an overseas supplier. I just can't seem to find a good domestic one yet. I've got a really great life, a good job, wife and kids but just want to feel like I use to. 

How likely is it for something to happen if customs intercept the package? Is it likely they'll come after you for a small personal amount? I was thinking of ordering from Euroking but can't afford to **** up what I've got. 

Thanks to all in advance


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 15, 2014)

What makes you think you will get what you order from overseas versus domestic?


----------



## Imperialpharma (Oct 15, 2014)

Intl will depend on who you buy from and how they ship. Usually if seized you get a letter stating it was seized and just dont answer the letter or agree to it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 16, 2014)

Plenty of scammers over seas as well. I wouldn't touch ek.

You have two options as I see.

1. Stop sending everyone your damn money when you don't know a thing about them.

2. See the doc for a blood panel. Your treatments were so toxic I wonder if you are even producing test like you should.

Do more research on your sources bud. If you see only good feedback at a board on a source it's probably cause they pay the board to delete the negative.

Congrats on kicking cancers ass man. It's really uplifting to see you trying to get back all that you lost physique wise.


----------



## Yaya (Oct 16, 2014)

Don't order overseas unless u really have to


----------



## Mindon69 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi all thanks for the feedback. It's much appreciated.
I was basing my decision on going overseas with EK on the decent reviews I found across multiple boards. Like you said I really don't know anything about them but when you have no contacts you have to take the risk of getting scammed in the hope that something turns out legit. It's the nature of the beast, I guess. I know that with more time I'll ultimately get to where I want to be but I already suspect I'm gonna take a few knocks getting there. 

That's why I'm here. You all know way more than me and I'm just here to learn and make the right choices. Not looking for a. Handout just guidance
As for the blood panel, I've already had one done and my levels were low enough that my primary refered me to urologists. I still haven't gone but I'm no sure I'll get a dose that's sufficient enough to make an impact. Even if I hold on to the vials ( if I get vials not sure they'll even give me that with all the creams) I would have to hoard the doses long enough to get a therapeutic dose. 

Again thanks for all the feedback and thanks for the well wishes. All I can say is great to be here.


----------



## woodswise (Oct 16, 2014)

Overseas is much riskier than domestic, as for getting caught.  As for getting scammed, international and domestic present probably the same odds.  Your best bet is to find someone you know who trusts you and has a good source and see if they will hook you up, or put you in contact with the source directly.


----------



## Paolos (Oct 16, 2014)

Crap shoot either way...never risk more than you can afford to lose. Buddy up with some of the guys from your gym and get to know
and trust each other. Takes a little time but just part of the game. POB is right about the doc that is how I got back into the game after a
20+ year layoff. 

How's that for a PCT use hard for 7 years...lay off for just over 20 years, drink 3 cases of beer a week and eat like shit. You too
can have a natty test level of 149. It comes back dont worry too badly bud!


----------



## metsfan4life (Oct 16, 2014)

Keep at it man! over time you will find the right source. Like everyone has already said...scams come either way. Thre are some great guys on every coast...youll find the right buddy!


----------



## Mindon69 (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks again guys. It sounds like the best solutions are the MD and a local gym. I have a pretty good home gym setup that I've put together over the years. I'd buy something new even once in awhile just to keep me excited and motivated but I guess I've been missing out on contacts as a result. 

Just sucks that until I get a good one I'm gonna have to "Forest Gump" my way.

"Life is like a box f chocolates. You never know what your gonna get."


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 17, 2014)

Don't join planet fitness expecting to find gear. Find a real gym....


----------



## graniteman (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't know guys, overseas really depends on originating countries. As long as you're not getting a ton of packages or frequent deliveries and you can use a safe addy, I don't see issues.
Now EK = no go


----------



## Mindon69 (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback I'll steer clear of EK.


----------



## Mindon69 (Oct 17, 2014)

Yeah Im a newb but even I know to avoid Planet Fitness. Thanks for looking out though.


----------

